# Krull Smith Orchid Festival in mid Jan 2021



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 20, 2020)

I received an e-mail the other day that Jan 16 and 17th from 9 to5 there will be a Orchid Festival. Location will be at Krull Smiths Nursery, 2800 W. Ponkan Rd. in Apopka Fl.

People participating will be:

Bredren Orchid
Krull Smith
Popow
Florida Sun Coast Orchids
Mainshow Orchids
OFE-International
Sunset Valley Orchids

Anyone going? I'm interested but not ready to fly.


----------



## masaccio (Dec 20, 2020)

HI Bob. Are you just asking if anyone is going, or are you interested in driving down with someone? I think I remember you from the late 90s, early 2000's? I think you were in the process of setting up your greenhouse Attached to your house if I remember. 
I've been hankering to go to Florida for a long time. But don't have anyone to look after my orchids. I'm thinking a week away would be the minimum for such a trip. Have to break the trip coming and going. That's four days right there. Three days in the area. I would have wanted to do that for Redland. Not sure this event is big enough to warrant the time/investment.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 20, 2020)

Just wondering if any of our members would be attending. And yes, we did build a greenhouse attached to the house. It is both good and bad. Lots of work and when things break you need them fixed immediately. We did the Redland thing once. We were in Myrtle Beach and I mentioned it to my wife, so we drove the 12 hours down and spent one day there and then did the trip back to the beach where we were renting a condo for a couple of weeks. We hit a great day there. Not too hot. Bought way to many plants. 

Just for your information, we left our plants for 2 weeks a couple of times a year before I had the greenhouse. Not too much of a problem.


----------



## masaccio (Dec 20, 2020)

Well, that's the way to do it. Long trip for a great orchid show bracketed by down-time at the beach. Myrtle was our place when I was a kid. When I go down now, I stay somewhat south of there. Thanks for the encouragement about taking time away!


----------

